# Storm of Damocles



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Storm of Damocles (eBook)



> *A Space Marine Battles novel
> *
> With the Tau Empire at war with the Imperium in the Damocles Gulf, a Deathwatch kill-team seize their opportunity to deal with a new threat posed by the tau: the mighty Stormsurge ballistic suit.
> 
> ...


Anyone read anything from this author before?


----------

